
Computer security: Browser wars are back - davidw
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13395407
======
tokenadult
"Hackers agree the toughest nut to crack is Firefox running on Windows."

Is this generally agreed by those of you who post on Hacker News?

